# It's time for Sunday Night Show and Tell, So what did you find?



## PhattCatBicycles (Oct 14, 2012)

I know that winter is coming upon us and the swap meets and yard sale are getting fewer and harder to find but maybe we'll be seing some cool things that people where able to find this week. Remember to post some pic's and tell us the story of how and where you found it.

Just enjoying the ride...

Brooks


----------



## vincev (Oct 14, 2012)

I found this at a gaarage sale.Bought it for yard art.The motor is still free!Guy said he thinks its a 1954.Its a Motobecane Mobylette.


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 14, 2012)

*Score*



vincev said:


> I found this at a gaarage sale.Bought it for yard art.The motor is still free!Guy said he thinks its a 1954.Its a Motobecane Mobylette.





That thing is freaking sweet!


----------



## jwm (Oct 14, 2012)

Got a pair of Spaceliners.
$200. Now the fun part- getting them rideable. I love projects!

JWM


----------



## OldRider (Oct 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> I found this at a gaarage sale.Bought it for yard art.The motor is still free!Guy said he thinks its a 1954.Its a Motobecane Mobylette.




Vince, thats not yard art! I love rust and patina like that, and if that motor still spins I'd have it operational PDQ! Great find........


----------



## vincev (Oct 14, 2012)

I had to take it out of the front yard.Too many people stopping and checking it out.One guy said to put it away because its worth $400 non running and about $1000 in running condition.Now its in my garage taking up room.I think it will get stolen if its left out.lol I might put it up for sale because its a pain in the butt to keep moving it.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2012)

vincev said:


> I had to take it out of the front yard.Too many people stopping and checking it out.One guy said to put it away because its worth $400 non running and about $1000 in running condition.Now its in my garage taking up room.I think it will get stolen if its left out.lol I might put it up for sale because its a pain in the butt to keep moving it.




LOL! Sounds like you my friend have a bad case of buyer's remorse! Should have stuck with a 1950s base model Schwinn!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2012)

jwm said:


> Got a pair of Spaceliners.
> $200. Now the fun part- getting them rideable. I love projects!
> 
> JWM




That chrome is CLEAN!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 14, 2012)

jwm said:


> Got a pair of Spaceliners.
> $200. Now the fun part- getting them rideable. I love projects!
> 
> JWM




I got the taste of tinfoil in my mouth when I looked at this picture. Congrats on a GREAT pair bikes. very envious. Closest I can get is a pair of 35 wards silverkings... not spacey enough.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Nice pair*

JWM...nice.
Please add the pics to the "lets see your chromed Spaceliner styled bike" thread.

Even the fork tips still have the painted accents. I can't tell for sure but, they both look like "7 bar" tank versions with the tank tabs on the bottom down tubes. Then if that is the case the front forks shouldn't have the front springer....I could be wrong though. I have been before.
Serial numbers will tell you for sure.

$200 for one is what you usually see...$100 ea...is rare 
I need a find like that!!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2012)

Your right Classicfan.Maybe someone on the CABE is dying to have one of these and has something to trade.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 15, 2012)

Ha Vince, I already sent you a PM about trading. Check it out.


----------



## jwm (Oct 15, 2012)

jd56 said:


> JWM...nice.
> Please add the pics to the "lets see your chromed Spaceliner styled bike" thread.
> 
> Even the fork tips still have the painted accents. I can't tell for sure but, they both look like "7 bar" tank versions with the tank tabs on the bottom down tubes. Then if that is the case the front forks shouldn't have the front springer....I could be wrong though. I have been before.
> ...




They are, indeed "7" tank versions. The front spring bar on the springer on the boys' bike was a little tweaked. I straightened it out, but the spacing between the bar and the forks is still uneven. It clears OK, though. Unfortunately the front hub on the boys' bike is cracked around both cups. A friend of mine has offered a replacement, so that's another task that needs done. Both bikes have a clean battery tray in the rear rack, but I'm not sure what sort of tail light goes with the racks. And after looking at Spaceliner threads both here, and at RatRaod bikes, I haven't seen a rear carrier like the ones on these bikes anywhere. Odd. Spaceliner stuff is very hard to find. I'll probably end up making some sort of replacement.

JWM


----------



## Boris (Oct 15, 2012)

vincev said:


> I found this at a gaarage sale.Bought it for yard art.The motor is still free!Guy said he thinks its a 1954.Its a Motobecane Mobylette.




You're seriously not keeping this??????


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Flea market find*

No comparison to the spaceliners or motorbike but something is better than nothing right.............



View attachment 69681View attachment 69682


----------



## jd56 (Oct 15, 2012)

JWM...I'll see if I can find a picture of the rear lens. Its a plain looking rectangle mounted on top lens.I think...I dont have one but have seen pictures.
Good luck on finding the rare tanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2012)

*cock a doodle doo*

Hard to match the finds of Trexlertown last weekend, but scored a Delta "rooster" horn for 85.00 shipped off ebay, which was a great deal in original silver paint with the decal.
Thankfully, I don't need a 20" schwinn tank.
Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hard to match the finds of Trexlertown last weekend, but scored a Delta "rooster" horn for 85.00 shipped off ebay, which was a great deal in original silver paint with the decal.
> Thankfully, I don't need a 20" schwinn tank.
> Chris
> View attachment 69687







ROOSTER?? How about a "Chicken light" to make your pair.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14086624030...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=140866240302&_rdc=1


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 15, 2012)

*light*

now all you need is a cock fight and you are good to go.........





Greens07 said:


> ROOSTER?? How about a "Chicken light" to make your pair.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14086624030...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=140866240302&_rdc=1


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> ROOSTER?? How about a "Chicken light" to make your pair.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=140866240302




Santi, I've got that covered...I am a big fan of symmetry.
Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

*Lots of small items this week*

No bicycles but I seriously entertained a 1912 Racycle & decided too many projects right now.  Here are the small items:

First bought from Fordsnake on the CABE, Delta Light & Battery canister:






Next bought thanks to Catfish's huge Badge sale here on the CABE, 2 Miami head badges:





Now my ebay purchases for the week:

circa 1900 TOC bicycle bell I'm hoping will clean up





1900 Racycle ad





1918 Mead Ranger Bicycles catalog





And last an 1896 Columbia Bicycles catalog


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 15, 2012)

I picked up this '98 DeKerf Generation, I was planning on flipping it but its so nice and I'll prob never own another one again. Check out the website and you'll see why. My wife asked me what I spent a quarter of my pay on. I just showed her the website and the pricing and that I sold my cannondale. She was cool with it. What a wife!! i couldn't have had a better one. 
Dekerf.com check the pricing section.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 15, 2012)

NICE! If it were bigger and had discs I'd be interested.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 15, 2012)

I most likely will be doing a front disc upgrade, its a pretty good size frame. Kinda long from the seat to the handlebars. It fits me well. I love it and the way it rides.


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> You're seriously not keeping this??????




I think I'm going to have to make a spot for it.It's too heavy and bulky to ship so I guess it found a home.It was really super cheap.I was trying to get a black Phantom from this person.He almost sold me the Phantom for $100.He had this in a barn and just wanted to get rid of it so I gave him a few bucks. he even threw it in his truck and brought it to my house because I could not fit it in my vehicle.


----------



## panelman (Oct 15, 2012)

*I found a 2in1!!*

Tandem I won saturday on eBay and picked up Sunday on my way home from Reserve Duty. Any info helps see my other thread please.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a phantom and a 'teens-ish peerless


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 15, 2012)

sweet a twin steer courting tandem



[/QUOTE]


----------



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Spaceliner rear lens*



jwm said:


> Got a pair of Spaceliners.
> $200. Now the fun part- getting them rideable. I love projects!
> 
> JWM




I beleive this is that lens your looking for

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271078544414


----------

